# Stihl vs Husqvarna



## happytule (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi, all-

I have 5 huge eucalyptus logs that I need to cut up. They're 36" and larger in diameter.

I have a Stihl Farmboss with an 18" bar that isn't up to the job.

I've been looking at 32" saws and I'm wondering what you think about the Husqvarna 365. I have a local dealer who has replaced the 20" bar with a 32" bar and is selling them for just over $700.

_Another_ local dealer is selling the Stihl MS 441 C-Q Magnum with a 32" bar for $1,100.

I _really_ love my Stihl Farmboss, it slices thru zombies like a hot knife thru butter, but I have to admit the Husqvarna is a really nice looking saw, _plus_ they're offering a four year warranty with the purchase of oil. Amazing. (Plus I've always wanted to be able to say, "It's a Husky," or, "_I_ own a Husky!")

OTOH, the Husky site says the 365 is rated for a bar up to 28", not 32".

So....What do you think?

Is the Husky 365 up to a 32" bar?

Is the Stihl worth the extra $400?

I don't want to start a brand war, but I'd sure like to hear what you think.

Thanks, and best regards!

Chris

PS- Is wood easier to cut when it's dried for a bit? The logs have been sitting for a year. (I'm afraid I know the answer. Doh!)


----------



## woodchuck357 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Having never cut the tree you"re going to be cutting*

I can't comment on how hard it will be to cut. That size log can't have dried much in a year. 

Unless you anticipate cutting a lot of wood this size, go with a bar just a few inches longer than half the diameter of the largest cut. 

Stihl and Husky saws are both good saws, just as both are over priced. I would say get which one makes your heart beat faster!


----------



## squad143 (Feb 14, 2013)

happytule said:


> (Plus I've always wanted to be able to say, "It's a Husky," or, "_I_ own a Husky!")



Sounds like you've made up your mind. 

Can't speak of that particular Husky. All I own are Stihl. Why? 1 Husky dealer in my area and about 15 Sthil dealers. Easier for me to get parts when I'm on the road.


----------



## darren_palms (Feb 14, 2013)

I own just stihls also because I have a local dealer and we haven't had any major problems with them...one guy told me huskys are the best they are going to be shortly out of the box and broke in but it's all down hill from there. Thats one guys opinion though...I had go with whatever feels the best in your hand (with the bar attached of course) and whatever dealer seems to be the most helpful and willing to help you down the road.


----------



## TreeFrog01 (Feb 15, 2013)

I would ask you if you were going to use the new saw for more than just cutting the logs you have? I have a Stihl 391 with a 20 inch bar that chews through 36" pine without a problem. I bought it at a pawn shop for $300 in great shape. I have never cut Eucalyptus before. I would imagine the pine sap is almost as sticky. The purchase of the saw was a no brainer for me... I run a small tree service business and it was an investment for the business. As far as the Stihl vs Husqvarna quality question... I have used both and prefer the Stihl. They are a little more expensive, but I have found they run better with no more than basic cleaning. Matter of fact, I dropped my MS 170 from about 50 feet in a tree while it was running. It hit the ground, bounced and 5 feet back up. When it came to a rest, it was still running. I used my brother's Husqavarna a few times and it was always a pain to start. The power was adequate for the job, but I personnaly love Stihl.

I would strongly suggest looking at some used saws unless it is an investment and you will be using the saw daily. It seems to be a pricey endeavor for a day's job and then to store a $1000 saw in the shed.


----------



## happytule (Feb 16, 2013)

TreeFrog01 said:


> I would strongly suggest looking at some used saws unless it is an investment and you will be using the saw daily. It seems to be a pricey endeavor for a day's job and then to store a $1000 saw in the shed.



Honestly, I _don't_ know that I would use it after this job, but the logs are each about 20' long, so I'm thinking it will be 50+ cuts, and the job will take me 5 or 6 days, and _buying_ will be better than renting.

I'm really thinking about a used saw, but I'm wondering if paying an extra $400 for a new Stihl with a 2 year warranty might be a better deal. Or a new Husky with a _*4*_ year warranty for 800 bucks.

*sigh* Decisions, decisions...


----------



## HuskStihl (Feb 17, 2013)

Unless eucalyptus is very soft, a 365 is not going to be very happy. Pulling a 36 inch bar easily in hardwood is what big saws are for. Used 385/390 or used 046/460 066/660. Even better if you could borrow one for a few days! I find xp huskies to be of identical quality to pro stihls


----------



## troythetreeman (Feb 20, 2013)

you cant beat a 4 year warranty...
the 441 is junk
460magnum was a beast and bullet proof
i see now they have a 461, idk what to think about that...
i do know the 441 isnt a 440


----------



## B Harrison (Feb 20, 2013)

I wouldn't put a 32" bar on anything less than a 460.


You don't need a 32" bar to cut those logs a 24 will be more than enough.

The 365 will pull the 24, but not by a huge margin.

365 with a 24 is the best choice of the two in your situation, but a used 60 cc saw with a 20" bar would probably do it.

Just so you know with a 24 inch bar you will get roughly 21-22" of cut and that means at least a 42" log without doing anything other than just cutting 2 sides.


----------



## huskyhouse (Mar 2, 2013)

Another thing you could try is putting a 24" bar on your saw and getting a skip tooth or double skip tooth chain which requires less hp to cut. I know it will be slower but much cheaper. I installed the same set up on my 55 cc dolmar and with a some extra more effort I was able to finish cutting up the 5ft. beechnut tree that was deliver to me. I think if you were going to be in this situation more times I would look into a bigger saw. I did end up with a used 288xp due to getting a great deal on a rebuilt one 400.00. that is another option there must be a saw rebuilder in your area to pick up a larger saw reasonably priced.


----------



## 04titanse (Mar 2, 2013)

If your buying this saw just for this one tree buy the 365 and put a 24" bar. Its your cheapest option if you want a new saw that will pull a 24" bar without an issue. 

If you really want a big saw and are excited to get one get something that's 70+ cc for cutting wood that large ESPECIALLY if you want to do it in one pass. To run larger than a 24" bar buried your really going to want something larger than a 365. Its a great saw, but its a little down on power to run larger than a 24" bar in my opinion. 

If it was me, I would be running my stihl ms460 with 24" bar and making two cuts. Its not worth buying a huge bar and chain for one tree.


----------



## Primoburrito (Mar 3, 2013)

happytule said:


> Honestly, I _don't_ know that I would use it after this job, but the logs are each about 20' long, so I'm thinking it will be 50+ cuts, and the job will take me 5 or 6 days, and _buying_ will be better than renting.
> 
> I'm really thinking about a used saw, but I'm wondering if paying an extra $400 for a new Stihl with a 2 year warranty might be a better deal. Or a new Husky with a _*4*_ year warranty for 800 bucks.
> 
> *sigh* Decisions, decisions...



When does it take 5-6 days to cut 5 x 20s' log?
Eucalyptus is not unlike sugar pine or ponderosa.
My ms440 with 20" bar would take care of it in a few hours on a bad day with a dull chain...
Okay...Maybe the dull chain would slow things up a little...Just sayin.... I have Sthil and husky-both are fine saws.. I believe the "Farm Boss" to be more of a consumer saw than the pro models out there. I like the sthil a bit better becuase af readily available local support.


----------



## happytule (Mar 13, 2013)

maurycobb said:


> Eucalyptus is not unlike sugar pine or ponderosa.



Those are both pretty soft woods, aren't they?

Eucalyptus is very hard wood, as I'm sure some of our Aussie members will agree. Based on the small amount of oak I've had to cut, I would say eucalyptus is every bit as hard. I do believe it burns better than oak, generating more heat. I'm not sure if that factors into the hardness of the wood.

I ended up buying a used Husky 570 with a 32" bar.

So far, in two weekends, with about 15 hours total spent cutting (had to spend some time working on the tractor and other things), I'm about halfway through the five logs that are blocking the road. Two are 30" across, two are a little smaller, 24"-26" I would guess, and the fifth is larger than my bar, so I'm saving it for last, plus I have two in the canyon, one larger than my 32" bar, one probably about 30", maybe a little smaller.

Obviously if I'd been renting I would already be in the hole and the way these projects go, I can't imagine being able to spend eight hours straight cutting logs without plenty of hitches that would cut into my productivity. Even if I end up spending 32 hours total cutting these logs, I really don't think I could have done in four days.

For me personally I'm definitely better off buying the saw, so I don't have to rush to try to save money. Plus, I _really_ like this saw, so.....


----------



## AshTree (Mar 17, 2013)

*Rent a 440*

To be honest my own experience is rent until you can't live without it. Also, Stihl will be a 'work' saw, It will be there for a long time and put up with a lot of abuse. I have Stihl's at my company since I am not always the one doing the cutting. I love Husqvarna but they MUST be run by a professional. They don't stand up to abuse well and need a good operator. I have had a few Huskys and still run a 3120, which is an amazing saw, I wouldn't recommend it to a newbie though, better to stick with Stihl.

Bottom Line: Stihl = Work Saw Husky = Boss Saw


----------



## Grace Tree (Mar 17, 2013)

Save the money you'd spend on a big saw and use it to buy some extra chains. Sharp chains are the secret to happiness. Don't run them into the dirt. We use 24" on all our saws but our big saw. I did two 90 ft. 32" dbh pin oaks last weekend and the HO had a guy come in and cut them up. He had a little 455 rancher with a 20" bar and I never saw him struggle. When he dulled a chain he changed it out. Dull chains very bad :msp_angry: Sharp chains very good 
Phil


----------

